# plain packinging in OZ



## redsmoker666 (Sep 25, 2012)

Today was my payday so i did my weekly ritual of going to the smoke counter at the supermarket. Got my usual pouch of baccy and as the lady got it out of the draw (you can't display tobacco at all) i thought she was getting me a pouch of white ox (f**king nasty prisoner rollies taste like arse) no she informs me that this the plain packaging and its still capstan plain packaging has to be rolled out by next month and the supermarkets have just jumped the gun. I can't post links but simply put they have a even bigger piccy of body organs etc and warning and just a greenish colour outside that with in plain letters what it is. 

I can see this as a PITA for staff of supermarkets mom and pop stores etc but for the average smoker really i don't think it makes much difference nor does it make much difference to the tobacco companies after all what's inside that counts and intrusive warnings have existed in OZ have existed ever since i used to mix tobacco with weed and that was about 6 years ago. 

All i can see is an explosion amongst smokers of the sale of tobacco tins and ciggie tins etc. Luckily my rollie machine also doubles as a tobacco tin.


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2012)

redsmoker666 said:


> I can see this as a PITA for staff of supermarkets mom and pop stores etc but for the average smoker really i don't think it makes much difference nor does it make much difference to the tobacco companies after all what's inside that counts and intrusive warnings have existed in OZ have existed ever since i used to mix tobacco with weed and that was about 6 years ago.


I'm not sure, but I would speculate that the PITA might be an encouragement for stores to stop selling tobacco all together to rid themselves of the hassle. It's really a shame that pipe and cigar smokers are hurt the same as cigarette smokers


----------



## redsmoker666 (Sep 25, 2012)

Pale Horse said:


> I'm not sure, but I would speculate that the PITA might be an encouragement for stores to stop selling tobacco all together to rid themselves of the hassle. It's really a shame that pipe and cigar smokers are hurt the same as cigarette smokers


Nah the stores will never stop selling tobacco especially the big ones.


----------



## Dark Rose (Jul 13, 2012)

I just see a lot of confusion, especially if the store has a large selection, because they'll all look the same...


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

I had not thought about the collectible side. Woohaa! All my empty tins just increased in value a little. :thumb:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Dark Rose said:


> I just see a lot of confusion, especially if the store has a large selection, because they'll all look the same...


 That's cause its all upside down lol!


----------



## redsmoker666 (Sep 25, 2012)

Tashaz said:


> I had not thought about the collectible side. Woohaa! All my empty tins just increased in value a little. :thumb:


Not really there is shitloads on ebay.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

redsmoker666 said:


> Not really there is shitloads on ebay.


 I should have included the :sarcasm: smiley. :r


----------



## eggopp (Jul 21, 2010)

redsmoker666 said:


> Not really there is shitloads on ebay.





Tashaz said:


> I should have included the :sarcasm: smiley. :r


LMAO Warren, some of us know you well enough to know the sarcasm without the smiley


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

eggopp said:


> LMAO Warren, some of us know you well enough to know the sarcasm without the smiley


Hahahahaaaaa. Hi ya Steve. :wave:

The plain packaging laws make no difference to me in reality as 99% of cigars or tobacco purchased by me is bought outside the country and I do not purchase for fancy packaging but the contents contained within. I have yet to figure out how to smoke tin, ply or cedar.


----------



## eggopp (Jul 21, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> Hahahahaaaaa. Hi ya Steve. :wave:
> 
> The plain packaging laws make no difference to me in reality as 99% of cigars or tobacco purchased by me is bought outside the country and I do not purchase for fancy packaging but the contents contained within. I have yet to figure out how to smoke tin, ply or cedar.


Plain packaging doesnt bother me either, i get them i smoke my sticks i bin the box.. simples


----------



## redsmoker666 (Sep 25, 2012)

Got one of the last non-plain packaging tins of erinmore pipe tobacco tin when i've polished that off it will be come my pipe tobacco tin. 8)

Also cleaned up my old dope stash tin so i can put rollie tobacco in it without it reeking of buds. :smoke2:


----------

